
Tell HN: Apple Textedit breaks html pages - hellbanner
I just tried to make an HTML page with Textedit. It spits a bunch of meta tags (Generator=Cocoa Text) and other html that a) is unnecessary tracking and b) breaks loading HTML pages made in Textedit in all 3 major browsers.<p>Try it for yourself. Open Textedit, new document<p>&lt;html&gt;
&lt;body&gt;
&lt;span title=&quot;Rollover test&quot;&gt;My rollover&lt;&#x2F;html&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;html&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;body&gt;<p>and see what you get.<p>So now newbies to Mac apps can&#x27;t even publish webpages, you can&#x27;t have homosexual content or apps criticizing Apple&#x27;s iOS production process on the app store, their warrant canary flew the coop and iTunesConnect logs you into different users. What the hell is going on with them?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.comicsbeat.com&#x2F;one-year-later-apple-welcomes-lgbt-graphic-novels&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arstechnica.com&#x2F;tech-policy&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;apple-takes-strong-privacy-stance-in-new-report-publishes-rare-warrant-canary
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;privacy&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;tapbot_paul&#x2F;status&#x2F;560838079447965697
======
mtmail
Adding " <meta name="Generator" content="Cocoa HTML Writer"> <meta
name="CocoaVersion" content="1265.21"> " isn't tracking.

The editor is a rich text editor and allows saving formatted text in
_.doc,_.html, _.rtf,_.odt, *.xml. It can't save text unformatted so using it
for raw text/HTML/XML doesn't work.

"So now newbies to Mac apps can't even publish webpages," Macs come with the
Apple store and you can download dozens of HTML editors for free. I search in
'HTML' and the first result is the free TextWrangler.

Everything else you theorize is just over the top and has nothing to do with
HTML editing.

------
captaincrowbar
Why are so many people under the impression TextEdit doesn't do plain text?
Just go to the Format menu and select Make Plain Text, or go into the
preferences and make plain text the default.

------
natch
Did you mean to close the html tag twice? Or are you saying Textedit did that
for you?

    
    
        <html> <body> <span title="Rollover test">My rollover</html> </html> </body>

~~~
mtmail
Textedit will add a HTML document on it's own and put the text fully escaped
(&lt;html&gt;...) in the body. The editor doesn't support saving raw/plain
text.

